# Space marine story longish



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

feel free to add constructive critism I only spent around 20mins on this so all advice welcome=]





‘The world of Eustis Majorus was one of relatively no importance for many, many a century. It’s capital Petropolis, a dirty, polluted and overcrowded city was originally a huge psychic resonator designed by the infamous heretical architect Theodor Cadizky with precisely nine hundred and ninety-nine temples, the central one of which, called the Old Sacristy, being in the exact centre of the hive, with all of the others, the axial temples, forming lines from the Old Sacristy that give the entire hive an overall mathematical symmetry. But this had long since mattered and all memory of this had been cast aside. But civil war has claimed the system and chaos is suspect as the temples have reportedly been slowly filling with the bodies of the dead and unfortunately the Imperial defences have been overwhelmed leaving us no option but to intervene as the Heretics are winning and uprisings are beginning all over the planet.’ Said the grim voice of Alexander Ibohamas the captain of the first company & unusually for space marine chapters head of the chapter as well to the gathered company masters. The man stood at least half a foot taller than the rest of the company masters & indeed the rest of the chapter. Croith awoke from his daydreams as the commander boomed. ’Is that understood?’ To be answered by a chorus of yes sirs.
His mission was simple lead the 2nd company up the east slope to the master temple, whilst the 1st 3rd and 4th took the north, west and south paths respectively.
He shrugged his shoulders this was easy, as far as he could see this was a job for the Imperial guard not the Astartes. As he exited the meeting room a finger tapped him on his shoulder, her turned round to see a chin, he looked up into the face of commander Ibohamas.
‘ A word Croith’ He said in a no nonsense way.
‘Of course commander’
‘It was not a request’ The commander said gruffly. ‘ I will speak to you first then Astira & Cay. I will be gifting you & your brother company masters with a squad of terminators & a suit of terminator armour each.’
Croith raised an eyebrow. ‘ Something bugging you Croith?’ Barked Ibohamas
‘Well sir I was wondering why we would need such protection, you said it yourself this is simply a group of heretics nothing we should even bother with.’
‘I don’t want this filtering through to the troops Croith.’ Croith nodded ‘but there are ruinous powers in Petropolis most likely Khorne and we should expect to be fighting Traitor marines.’
Croith’s eye twitched.
‘I see, is that all commander?’ Ibohamas nodded and made the sign of the Aquila, Croith returned the favour. This is going to hurt he thought as he turned his heel and walked to the armoury.


‘Terminator armour is surprisingly nimble & weightless for its size, I wonder how they do it?’ He asked his captain who was walking beside him.
‘No Idea sir.’ Said captain Beikoth.
‘Well it does a superb job anyway. Devastator squad beta?’ said Croith aiming his question into the vox.
‘Yes sir, waiting on your call.’ Came the reply. Croith heard a tremendous boom.
‘That’s commander Ibohamas, blow the doors!’ moments later his command was fulfilled and a las cannon shot blew straight through the armoured door.
‘Croith! New orders advance straight to the top levels temples have been destroyed already probably by the heretics!’ boomed the voice of Ibohamas into Croith speakers.
‘Ok new order advance straight to upper levels, SHOW NO MERCY MY ANGELS!’ and with an almighty roar the Space marines surged forwards. Into the breach.

Fighting had been brutal and bloody, with no losses reported for the marines as yet. The terminators had taken the ‘main road’, their bulk stopping all from fleeing, their assault cannon hadn’t failed and no traitor had ever reached them, as they slowly plodded up the road. Strangely the other squads had suffered no resistance and so all the advances were going up the four main roads to the very top of Petropolis. Suddenly a massive flash of red shot out of the top of the now visible main temple and howls echoed all around, as all the heretics suddenly stopped dead and screamed before glowing the same eerie red before turning to dust.
‘ What the F**k was that?’ breathed Croith.
‘Continue to the top, something’s not right’ spoke Ibohamas.

The marines continued up the slopes of the now ghost city before rendezvousing at the steps before the main temple. Ibohamas took the first step onto the steps oh the temple to be greeted by a beastly growl and a cheer of
’BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!’ as a bloodthirster burst out of the mouth of the temple followed by a swarm of Khornate berserkers. Without a moments hesitation the marines opened fire. The first company marched to the gates to try and hold the seemingly numberless tide of fallen marines as the company masters started to try and fell the mighty abomination. Croith ducked below the swinging axe before unleashing the full power of his storm bolter into the demons skull apparently to no effect as the demon tore Brother Cays head off. With a howl of anguish Commander Ibohamas lopped the deamons head off with a swing of his mighty axe.
Meanwhile the 1st had made good progress and had advanced 100m into the main hall of the temple. But non could of prepared them for what was to come.


----------



## ArcAngels (Sep 19, 2007)

cool, cant wait til the second part


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

thats good, althought the grammar in some places need work. all round good story though.


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

blaim Word for the grammar in some parts lol Its set to American so automatically corrects and tbh I cant be arsed to change it but yeah I'll edit it if If I get time


----------

